# E-Mail Notification



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

How do you turn off the e-mail notification of new threads? I'll be without e-mail access for a wk, so I don't want TCF messages filling up my inbox.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Its in your Control Panel (CP).

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Yes, what he said. Thanks rhuntington3.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

So how do I change all of my notifications? I only see it per thread. Do I have to highlight every page and make the change?


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Your welcome, David!

Bai, not sure. I don't have any subscriptions so I'm not sure what it all looks like.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Okay, I added two subscriptions to play with that page...

There's a check box in the header line on the far right, select that and it should select everything (not sure how it handles multiple pages - I only added two subscriptions; you might have to do it by "page"). Then change the notifcation to "No e-mail notification".


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

It does one page at a time. But anything after the first couple should not be very active.

Unless you are a total post whore that posts/substcibes to way too many threads.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Use this link to get 200 subscriptions listed per page... quicker to make adjustments to everything. 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...derid=0&type=&sort=lastpost&order=desc&page=1


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> So how do I change all of my notifications? I only see it per thread. Do I have to highlight every page and make the change?


I would suspect that "view all subscribed threads" would show all subscribed threads. But I've only got 13 subscribed threads so I dont know if it would paginate automatically. If it does go with dougs way to get the threads per page as high as possible.

Then on the notification column, select the box there to select all. then use the pull down menu to set it to no email notifications.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Did the mailer for TCF notification change? Is it permanent? Notifications used to come from tivocommunity.com and now they come from [email protected].


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

ummm just go to user CP, edit options and go to

Default Thread Subscription Mode
When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.
Default Thread Subscription Mode:


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm getting notifcations, but my message filters stopped moving around my TCF mail because the sender changed.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry, thus will happen from time to time based on spam issues. Just make your own adjustments.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Thank you Dave, that is what I figured.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It is changed back now for yesterday it was changed to solve a current e-mail issues getting the support mail.


----------

